# Living with IBD & IBS: A Personal Journey of Success by Elizabeth Roberts



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Living with IBD & IBS: A Personal Journey of SuccessElizabeth A. Roberts, iUniverse Inc., 2006ISBN 0595402933







A gripping emotional roller-coaster ride.Elizabeth Robertsâ€™ skill as a journalist and public relations writer are matched perfectly with this personal emotional story of Elizabeth initially being diagnosed with IBD and then IBS followed by her own techniques for coping. I was mesmerized by her story because Elizabeth eloquently describes how a strong healthy career woman suddenly learns and then understands what it is like to have to cope with these troubling chronic conditions. Her style is approachable as if she is talking directly to you. She shares with us her fears and her triumphs. Doing so provides an honest account of how oneâ€™s quality of life is altered. Elizabeth provides helpful Tips and Information at the end of each chapter which do a nice job at capturing the key messages of each chapter. I highly recommend this book.


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

This isn't the book you wrote to me about is it? I am getting two of the books recommended on here for Christmas....Listen to your Gut and UC the first year.......I am always looking for any help or information I can get my hands on....thanks Jeff ::







))Mary::







))


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

You can now visit my web site at: http://www.ibdandibs.comYou can read outtakes from the book here and order online. Cheers,Elizabeth


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Now available as an e-book for $6 - see my web site for details.


----------

